
How would I go about asking/hiring someone to write cover letters on my behalf? - owlpiney
This feels like possibly one of the most &quot;first world problems&quot; sort of things I could ever think to ask about, and I&#x27;m certain this is just going to invite responses of people who will try to convince me this is something I have the capacity to do if I just try harder. Please, please don&#x27;t do that.<p>My difficulty with writing cover letters is mental illness related. I have a long and complicated mental health history, and have been in and out of hospital, and it would be too difficult to give you a quick run down here. Actually getting long-term help to get me to the point where I&#x27;d be able to write them wouldn&#x27;t be reasonable when I need to meet degree requirements for mandatory internships now-ish.<p>I just need... someone to talk to, to help me mine my past experiences for Good Hireable Action Statements (TM) that will Appease The Business Gods (TM) so I can secure my last mandatory internship so that I can graduate and start paying down the 80,000 in student debt I have acquired over the past 8 years of this life-draining degree.<p>Trying to do this on my own leads to depressive episodes and anxiety attacks and self-hatred and feelings of suicide, and those things don&#x27;t mesh when I actually have to get up every day and function and prevent myself from starving. So, I think the best thing for me at this point is to ask someone else to do the bullsh*tting on my behalf, and be confident for me when I have 0 self confidence.<p>I think I have the skills&#x2F;background to get hired. I get good grades, I have project experience and previous internship experience. My research supervisor has a high opinion of me (even if I can&#x27;t seem to get myself to think about me in the same way -- again, mental illness related, please don&#x27;t give me a pep talk.) It&#x27;s just going through the motions that really, really messes with me, so I want to ask for help.
======
CB09_
Depends, do you have someone in mind already to do this for you? Or are you
looking for resources. I'd try Up-work, you can pitch this and freelancers bid
on the project to help you out. No shame is getting help for this. Good luck!

